# i want to buy bird from usa



## cockatieler (Apr 16, 2010)

anyone here can advice me where n who can i get champion or competetion class tiels who are able to send to singapore


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try birdpost.com many breeders on there will ship. They usually ship via continental or delta. I don't know about show quality though, you would have to ask the breeder.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

International shipping of birds is very restricted, for infection control reasons and also for endangered species protection. I don't know the exact rules, but it might not be legal to ship a cockatiel from the US to Singapore. If it is legal, you'd probably have to deal with a lot of paperwork and government quarantine procedures.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have shipped to Japan Cong about 8-9 years ago. Shipping is not too bad. There should be breeders in your own country that have nice tiels. In the early 2000's there were many breeders shipping very nice rares into China and Japan.


----------



## cockatieler (Apr 16, 2010)

hey guys what do u think about calico birds


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you mean the Calico Cockatiels aviary at http://www.calicocockatiels.com/ their birds look gorgeous. But I don't know anything about show birds so my opinion doesn't mean much.


----------



## cockatieler (Apr 16, 2010)

he is charging me 600 for 1 birds do u think it is expensive


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

well that depends...does that include the shipping of the bird to you or is that seperate?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know anything about the price of high-quality show birds so I can't tell whether it's excessive or not.


----------

